# Experiment. No veg, clones from flowering.



## drice420 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well this time I'm changing my system once again.

This time I am going with brainstorm (or so I'm told).

2,4 * 1,2m grow tent. 
3x 600w extraoutput lamps.
3x Aeroflo20 for a total of 60 plants.

Flowering time is 7 weeks and I will clone my plants after 7-12 days of flowering.
I will try to take about 2 clones per plant and the plan is to make about 112 clones.

I have 2 big bubble cloners, each one can support 56 clones in neoprene. Water heater installed in each.
They have about 5 weeks to form a nice root ball and I plan to feed them as little as nothing except humic acid for root development. After 5 weeks they go into flowering and the cycle starts over.

If this works I'll be the happiest camper. The only "if" factor is how much root system will they be able to form in 5 weeks and I have never taken clones from flowering plants before.

I intend to answer all questions so fire away. Pics will be up as soon as I stop being lazy.


----------



## lukey boii (Nov 2, 2010)

sounds good dude, but why did u decide to take clones whilst there flowering and not while there vegging?


----------



## yellowrain53 (Nov 3, 2010)

ive found that the further into flower you take the cutting, the longer it will take for the clone to establish roots/leaf growth. just my .02 bud.


----------



## lotsOweed (Nov 3, 2010)

Guys hes not vegging, he cant take em in veg. Im def subbed. Wanna see how this goes. Got any pics


----------



## drice420 (Nov 3, 2010)

Will take pictures today. I got a few plants in the tent that have been flowering for 13 days now and I intend to take clones of them today. I will then follow up on those clones as they go through the whole process.

Like lotsOweed said, I am not going to do veg.

The pros of not vegging:
1. I can easily put every plant at the same time in flowering instead of having to put into one system every 2 weeks. One big harvest instead of 3.
2. All plants are at the same stage in the tent
3. Less electricity consumption with the whole veg station gone
4. All the plants are at the same height in the cloner.

I don't take clones late into flowering just after a week or two at the most.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 3, 2010)

clones taken in flower minus -takes longer to grow roots,plus-makes a bushyer clone


----------



## yellowrain53 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh my bad! i see now youre doing it unpurpose. sorry bout that. keep us posted!


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 3, 2010)

see Monster Cropping
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=2214345#post2214345

Edit: to elaborate. When cuttings are taken after 21 days of flowering, magical things may happen.


----------



## boodist (Nov 3, 2010)

I too am interested as one of my mother's decided to start flowering and thought i could take a bunch of clones from her.


----------



## drice420 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry you guys but I wasn't able to get around to the cloning today. Will do it tomorrow and will take pictures of the whole thing then.

PurpleRhoniceros: I plan not to take mine later then 12 days into flowering, even thought it has been 14 days by tomorrow. As I see it the first two weeks in flowering always seem like extreme vegetation growth before transitioning into bud making. I think I might be able to get away if I clone around day 10. Have you had, in your own experience, any flowering clones behave like that?


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 3, 2010)

Yessir, took a month to get roots to form. And I was cloning in a DWC bucket! But sad to say after about another month of veg, I had to pot it and get rid of it. Happens from time to time to me. Shit just gets hot. Happens to a lot of people. :/


----------



## drice420 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I got off my lazy ass and took some pictures today.

Here is one of how the grow tent looks like. There are a few plants there just for the look .






Here are some pictures of the clones I took today and put in one of the cloner bubbler. It seems that I might not be able to fill the systems completely but I am aiming at 50 out of 60. We will see.











The clones at the right are older ones and small one at that. They were not taken of a flowering plant but the other ones are. Let you know how they will be doing in and if they are rooting at all.

These clones were taken at day 14 of 12/12. I could have taken them on day 10 and I plan to next time.


----------



## drice420 (Nov 7, 2010)

Quick update
All the clones that I took from flowering are looking great.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Nov 7, 2010)

i took clones from flowering also, we will see how they turn out...


----------



## drice420 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, here is a little update. A few of the Clones died. I do not believe it was due to the fact that they were taken of a flowering plant but rather that the stems were to deep in the water of the bubble cloner.

I have a little over 30 left of the 44 I took. It is day 9 and not one is showing roots yet.


----------



## Windex (Nov 23, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## drice420 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry for the very late update but I ran into a series of snags. Due to lack of humidity (30% RH) Many of the clones dried up. The winter brought very dry air along. Only 13 out of 44 survived. They all rooted but it took longer then usual. Cant say whether it was because of the humidity or not.

I took 54 new clones 6 days ago and installed a humidity dome over the bubbler. I waited for 6 days to see if the dome was working or not. The humidity is at 99-100% and they have never looked better. Funny thing is, they actually look better then before I cut them. No withered or curled leaves, all perky as hell and no stem rot of any kind.


----------



## drice420 (Dec 18, 2010)

Day 7 roots start to show on about 30 of the clones.


----------



## ethabhae (Jun 14, 2015)

what did happened? is 12 hour light enough for clonin??


----------



## researching (Jun 14, 2015)

You must have hit the threshold before the hormones change and it makes your clones look stupid for some time.


----------



## personal lux (Jun 16, 2015)

drice420 said:


> Sorry for the very late update but I ran into a series of snags. Due to lack of humidity (30% RH) Many of the clones dried up. The winter brought very dry air along. Only 13 out of 44 survived. They all rooted but it took longer then usual. Cant say whether it was because of the humidity or not.
> 
> I took 54 new clones 6 days ago and installed a humidity dome over the bubbler. I waited for 6 days to see if the dome was working or not. The humidity is at 99-100% and they have never looked better. Funny thing is, they actually look better then before I cut them. No withered or curled leaves, all perky as hell and no stem rot of any kind.


wow you lost a lot of them. Try out an aeroclone set up much nicer. Im interested to see how this goes for you! I have like 5 or 6 aeroflo 60s i was using but man i hate them. with you set up i expect good results.


----------



## taGyo (Jun 26, 2015)

Look at the date of this thread guys.


----------

